# brushless book



## slowie (Jul 14, 2012)

I want to learn more of this technology. Has anyone bought this 

Brushless Motors and Controllers by amazon.com

Seems to be written for model construction, if looking at the contents.

Slowie


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

Big rookie mistake. 

Your better off learning more about car setup and handling first.

Don't care how fast your motor is if you can't put the power down and drive it through the turns.:thumbsup:


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

lets see, he didn't mention RACING, just brushless motors tech...

Shows he's from Zurich - 

I too would like to LEARN about brushless motors...and why they do what they do - but NOT for racing reasons...just because they are a mystery to me...and I hate mysteries!!!


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

............


----------

